# PT Tests and their relevance to Physical Readiness



## SIG (Sep 19, 2013)

I would be very interested in getting opinions from the users of this forum in relation to PT tests and how relevant they are to job/task specificity. I appreciate I'm a new arrival, but I've been lurking on this site for a while and have seen some great discussions!

My opinion is that most forces PT tests don't replicate the _demands_ of the job or the _fitness capacities_ used in their jobs and are out of date.

First, most police forces entry and annual fitness tests tend to revlove around push ups, sit ups and 1.5 mile run. Any time I've been on duty I've never had to run at a steady pace, with no change of direction, for 1.5 miles. Likewise, dealing with violent prisoners requires total body strength and power. Push ups and sit ups do not replicate the situation or the force required.

Secondly, tests like APFT require good levels of muscular endurance and aerobic power, yet a soldier will need to carry heavy loads for lengthy periods of time (strength), short sprints to cover (anaerobic) etc. 

-Judging by the introduction of the RAW and Tactical Athlete Programmes, SOF and other units seems to be switching to job specific PT and PT tests.- 

I have been reading through the threads in here and most if not all users partake in Crossfit, Military Athlete, Starting Strength, Wendler etc. I'd imagine you all feel these better prepare you for your indivdual jobs as opposed to just calisthenics and running!?

A high score in the APFT and other similiar tests will mean you are physically fit, but, do you think it transfers to fit for job? Obviously, a large organisation that needs new bodies on a regular basis will want simple, easy to administer PT tests. But with the advent of Crossfit etc., why not introduce functional movement screens, strength/power tests etc to new entrants?

What are your opinions on PT tests and their relevance to your job?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

This topic has been covered multiple times, in multiple threads, with multiple opinions (most of them leaning toward a practical Combat Fitness Program/Test).

You've seen the discussions, as you stated, but started a new thread....  why not reopen an older one that has the relevant material to where you are heading and build on that conversation with clearly researched background to support your point and/or refute dissenting points?

Just a thought...


----------



## SIG (Sep 19, 2013)

I wasn't sure whether it was ok to open any older threads, but duly noted!


----------



## digrar (Sep 21, 2013)

We have three tests, a BFA (Basic Fitness Assessment), 2.4km run, pushups and situps to a cadence. I'm sure it achieves something.

A CFA (Combat Fitness Assessment), 15km pack march, run jump dodge course and firemans carry. It's practical, but as an Infantryman I felt we were swatting at low hanging fruit.

 Finally we now have a 3 stage PES (Physical Employment Standards Assessment),  the All Corps Standard (ACS) PESA, (5km route march bearing 22kg, 72m fire and movement, 150m lift and carry (water jerry carry) and 25kg box lift and place). The Combat Arms (CA) PESA, (10km route march bearing 38kg, adding a 18m leopard crawl to the 72m fire and movement, 275m jerry can lift and carry, 30kg box lift and place). And the Infantry PESA, (15km route march bearing 40-45kg, 1km fighting order run in 8 minutes at 22kg - 23kg, 72m fire and movement with 18m leopard crawl, 35kg box lift and place and a 10m 80kg casualty drag).


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2016)

Just found a good article that addresses this topic in the Small Wars Journal.  Yes, I realize the date of this thread.  It was the only one relevant to the article that I found in the Fitness forum.

I agree with most of what he's saying.  I 100% agree with the idea of adaptive fitness, and that the current testing method needs a major overhaul.  While Army specific, this is applicable to the other services as well.


The Physically Adaptive Soldier: Creating the Combat Athlete | Small Wars Journal


----------

